# t-vac tools 1/2" router in baby blue



## brucegseidner (Jul 29, 2009)

Has anyone heard of or had experience with this router. I was looking for a D-handle base for my Bosch or a 1/2" router used and cheap and this showed up and costs less than the Bosch base or even used Tritons. And it is a nifty color.

tvactools Electric-PLUNGE-ROUTER-3 1/2" Electric ROUTER

I don't want to be judgmental without facts. I have a bunch of benches that need to be edge routed to clean up the 3/4" plywood tops flush to the 2x4 bases. I could use an electric plane but I have the right 1/2" bits and could use a D handle router anyway.

Case in point: I bought a Harbor Freight hammer drill a five years ago for a third the cost of a Dewalt and the couple times a year that I need to drill into cement has more than made up for the cost of the drill and given the infrequent use it is great. I have inherited some 1/2" shank bits that will be right for this bench tasks and my Bosch and Makita collets are too small. Because I can't find any reviews I am a bit nervous about buying an unknown, likely Chinese router. But there is something about the color that I really get a kick out of. It reminds me of "Made in Japan" colors of my youth. Comments and experience welcome.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bruce, I do not think anyone has experience with this router. The most bang for the least money is the Craftsman 2-1/2 hp combo kit for about $100. It uses both 1/4 and 1/2" collets.


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

It does look Vintage made in Japan!

1/2" Electric ROUTER


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like a Makita 3601B. We can still buy them here! Search the site and you'll find some references to them

Regards

Phil


----------

